# keeping tubing clean



## spree (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm curious how everyone keeps their tubes clean. It seems that after every time I clean them and put them back they always seems to retain moisture in them. I just want to make sure I don't incur mold growth in them etc.

I always run cleaning solution and kmeta through them when I am done with them.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2012)

That's my procedure after use. They do retain some moisture, but I have never had a problem. I just clean and sanitize inside and out again before using next time. If you have an air compressor, you can blow them out after you clean after use. I have a compressor but never have done that.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Feb 22, 2012)

jswordy said:


> That's my procedure after use. They do retain some moisture, but I have never had a problem. I just clean and sanitize inside and out again before using next time. If you have an air compressor, you can blow them out after you clean after use. I have a compressor but never have done that.



I also have a compressor and thought about doing that.. just never had the mold grow to worry about it.... yet.


----------



## Flem (Feb 22, 2012)

I spray K-meta solution into them when I am finished and then again before I use them. I sometimes leave the solution in them and hang them so it doesn't drain out. Some store them in a sealed bucket with the solution in it. I think you're fine.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> I also have a compressor and thought about doing that.. just never had the mold grow to worry about it.... yet.



And I'll bet you never do as long as you use a sanitizer.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 22, 2012)

jswordy said:


> And I'll bet you never do as long as you use a sanitizer.



But K meta is only a sanitizer during WET CONTACT. As soon as it dries, it is no longer doing anything. The trick is not to leave liquid standing.

I have had the same hoses for years and all I do is wash them and spin them outside to get rid of any excess moisture and then hang in my wine supply cabinet. I re-clean and sanitize (wet) before use, of course, as I do all my wine tools.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 22, 2012)

To dry, I use the compressor to shot a cotton ball through. Sometime I wet the cotton with alcohol first.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2012)

I made a cokadore just for my tubing. I five gallon pail with an open bottle of meta in it. I keep the bottle in the middle of the pail and with the hose around it and close up the pail tight. Meta fumes are constantly working!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2012)

Im with Dan, I rinse immed. after use and, let hang to drip dry and then in the corkidor they go. They snuggle so nice with the corks around the bottle of sulfite!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ditto to that - after use i rinse thoroughly and sanitize the inside with k-meta, let drip dry, and store in corkidor.

If it grows mold - pitch it. The tubing is cheap.


----------



## Kabang (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought one of those little aquarium air pumps and hook my hoses and just about everything else I use inline and in a few hours, they are all dry.


----------



## Affe (Mar 22, 2012)

I've always rinsed my hose and ran campden solution through it, then hung it up to dry. I've had the moisture as everyone has noted, but never had any issues with mold or awkward smells. Sanitize before use once again (I'm paranoid that a spec of dust might ruin my batch).

What is a corkidor (or corkadore, as it's been spelled differently here twice)?

I'm trying to research what I all need to properly bottle my wine, and trying to do it economically (I don't have much free money sitting around, lol).

Any suggestions would be warmly welcomed.


----------



## Arne (Mar 22, 2012)

Affe said:


> I've always rinsed my hose and ran campden solution through it, then hung it up to dry. I've had the moisture as everyone has noted, but never had any issues with mold or awkward smells. Sanitize before use once again (I'm paranoid that a spec of dust might ruin my batch).
> 
> What is a corkidor (or corkadore, as it's been spelled differently here twice)?
> 
> ...


corkidor however you spell it is just a plastic or glass container with a lid. Put another container of k-meta solution in it. Place your corks, hoses, or whatever else you want to sanatize in it. Some have said corks tend to go bad if left in too long, but you can just put them in for a while before you bottle. keep your metel stuff out of there, as the k-meta tends to attack most metels. Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 22, 2012)

What is a corkidor (or corkadore, as it's been spelled differently here twice)?

Affe, what I use for a corkidor is a kitchen salad spinner. I put the k meta in the bottom of the outside container and the corks in the basket. It has a top so the gas is kept in for sanitizing purposes. Works great.


----------



## Affe (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you Arne and Rocky!


----------



## kat50496 (Mar 27, 2012)

Arne said:


> corkidor however you spell it is just a plastic or glass container with a lid. Put another container of k-meta solution in it. Place your corks, hoses, or whatever else you want to sanatize in it. *Some have said corks tend to go bad if left in too long,* but you can just put them in for a while before you bottle. keep your metel stuff out of there, as the k-meta tends to attack most metels. Arne.


 
Any specifics as to how long is too long? I use a corkadore for my hoses as well as the corks and currently have had corks in for several months at a time. I use premium twin disk corks if it makes any difference. Thanks


----------



## Arne (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure, kat, I just know or at least I think I know I have read about that on here. That said it is somewhere in the old posts. Ask Dan or Wade, they have been using them for a long time. Actually I do not have one but have thought about making one, just havn't got around to it. Arne.


----------



## Flem (Mar 28, 2012)

I clean and sanitize my hoses after I use them, and sanitize them prior to the next use. Between times, I hang them on a rack to dry. 
I use a "corkadore" for my corks. Not knowing what the long term effect is, I just put them in a couple of days before I plan to use them. That should be ample time for the gas to do its thing. Good Luck!


----------

